# What are the best dojos for taijutsu?



## young.learner (Jun 21, 2009)

I am looking for a dojo for taijutsu in my area that i could train at.

                                          Thanks,
                                         Matt(young.learner)


----------



## jks9199 (Jun 21, 2009)

*Bujinkan Martial Arts, Ninjutsu, Ninja, Ninjitsu, Ninpo ...*


----------



## MJS (Jun 21, 2009)

young.learner said:


> I am looking for a dojo for taijutsu in my area that i could train at.
> 
> Thanks,
> Matt(young.learner)


 
I dont train in any of the X-kans, but my suggestions are as follows:

I would, in addition to the Buj dojos, check out the Genbukan and Jinenkan. You could also check out Steve Hayes. My advise would be to figure out what you want out of your training, as I'm sure each art will offer something different. I'd suggest watching a class, talking with the inst. as well as the students, and even trying out a class to see if you'd like it. 

In the end, we can only offer you suggestions. It has to be you that makes the final choice, seeing that you will be the one paying and learning.

Good luck in your search. 

Mike


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 21, 2009)

Your in Ohio which is kind've a mecca for Budo Taijutsu.  Personally if you are close to Dayton try out the Dayton Bujinkan Dojo: http://www.daytonbujinkan.com/  (I have only heard good things about them)


----------

